# Xmas bash 8th December, all welcome



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's this time of year again!

To do something a little different this year, we'll go for a few games of Ten-Pin Bowling in Macclesfield

http://www.amfbowling.co.uk/our_centres/macclesfield

followed by our usual Christmas Curry

http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy-indian-bollington/

Roll off at Macclesfielf AMF Bowling will be 5pm. The Curry at the VIceroy in Bollington will be at 7:30pm

Hands up who'll be joining me at the bowling alley and who will join in for the curry, or both. I'll make a start then:

*Ten-Pin Bowling*
Dani (not that I even know what a bowling ball looks like)
Peter&Simon
John
Mike + 1
Richard + 1
CarlV6TT

*Curry*
Dani
Peter&Simon
John
Mike + 1
Richard + 1
Simon + Sharon
CarlV6TT


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It sounds great - Can you put us down for both please Dani.

Peter and Simon.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Dani - thanks (as always) but its another sorry from me (as always!).

Saturday's are no good to me due to football. Never mind though, hope you all have a great time!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a yes from me for both Dani. Luckily my right wrist is still good


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> It sounds great - Can you put us down for both please Dani.
> 
> Peter and Simon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


Your both added to both, bowling and curry 8)



senwar said:


> Hi Dani - thanks (as always) but its another sorry from me (as always!).
> 
> Saturday's are no good to me due to football. Never mind though, hope you all have a great time!


Big shame Paul. Never mind, one day :wink:



John-H said:


> It's a yes from me for both Dani. Luckily my right wrist is still good


Yes, but we need to sort your knee before then ,,,,,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the invite but I won't be attending


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

Put me down for the Bowling +1 and the curry +1..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

richard- said:


> Put me down for the Bowling +1 and the curry +1..


Excellent Richard. I've added you to both, bowling and curry


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Move into the spice lane!







[smiley=chef.gif]







[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's called a hit-ball ,,,, and strike 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just updated page 1; looking good


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd love to, just the distance is the sticking point. In The North West and I wouldn't have hesitated.
Thanks for the offer, I'd have been delighted to come.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CarlV6TT said:


> the distance is the sticking point.


Cumon. You know you want to! Wigan is just around the corner: 40 min one way,,,nothing for a TT


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok u twisted my arm. I love a good Indian. See you soon.

Forget that sorry, just noticed 8th December is Thursday. Friday would have been fine but work means I can't do Thursday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you were looking at November 8th which is a Thursday. The 8th December is a Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CarlV6TT said:


> Ok u twisted my arm. I love a good Indian. See you soon.
> 
> Forget that sorry, just noticed 8th December is Thursday. Friday would have been fine but work means I can't do Thursday


Hi Carl, 8th December is a Saturday 

Anyway, bowling alley is waiting for us and the Viceroy is booked for 7:30pm


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

8th December Saturday? Sorry, I was indeed looking at 8th November.
Please put me down for both, I will see you all Saturday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CarlV6TT said:


> 8th December Saturday? Sorry, I was indeed looking at 8th November.
> Please put me down for both, I will see you all Saturday.


That's greaTT Carl. See you on Saturday [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll aim to be at Macc bowling alley around 4:45pm. Meet you inside 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We can't set off from Chesterfield until 3.30pm but hope to be with you by 5pm.

See you later.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> We can't set off from Chesterfield until 3.30pm but hope to be with you by 5pm.
> 
> See you later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


No worries Peter.

See you later


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Educate a noob - as I don't know you to look at, what am I looking out for at the Bowl-er-ama when we arrive? Or is a TTOC member something that stands out in a lobby?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a challenge for you Dani :lol: - err ...... I'll bring a small flag for you to wave :wink:

Look out for the







logo


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dani will also be wearing a yellow TT shirt and will have a TTOC sign on the table.


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry I can't make this one


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that was a good evening!


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

It was a very good evening John - has your head returned fully to its normal colour yet? [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes thanks and my heart rate too :lol: That curry was intense both in flavour and heat but I might get them to tone it down a bit next time :wink:

It was good to meet everyone again and a good bout of bowling too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> It was good to meet everyone again and a good bout of bowling too


It was indeed 

Watch out for Spring-time cruise/bowling/meal to have more fun!

I hope your Cat&Fiddle trip back home wasn't too bad in the fog, Peter and Simon and thanks all for coming. I certainly enjoyed it [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We thoroughly enjoyed it last night. It was great to have a go at bowling again and the meal was superb. The jorney back was much better than the journey there, thank goodness. Thanks for organising it for us all Dani.

Oh, just a word of warning to everyone - if you come across a bottle of this stuff, approach it with caution!










Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------

